# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cyprinids >  Lampeye and Mosquito Rasbora

## Earth

Anyone kept these 2 kind of fish before? Any idea where I can get them? Currently, I have 3 lampeyes and 2 mosquito rasbora (supposed to have 3, but can't find the 3rd one anymore  :Sad:  ) in my 2 ft planted tank. Am hoping to get more so that i can get them to school....

----------


## Simon

lampeye should be easier to find in lfs but not mosquito rasbora

----------


## benny

I think Qian Hu had Mosquito Rasbora last month. Maybe there are some left.

Cheers,

----------


## Earth

Thanks Bros for the info!  :Razz:

----------


## pipsqueak

don't fishes school in 6 or more?

----------


## hwchoy

Earth, when you say Mosquito rasbora do you mean Boraras maculata (reddish body with 2-3 spots on the body) or exclaimation point rasbora (stripe and dot like exclaimation point on the body).

Also when you say lampeye, is it the real lampeye (which related to killifish) or the blue-eyed rasbora (silver body with a black dorsal fin, green-blue shine in eye)?

the real lampeye is easy to find (saw a lot in Pet Safari) but the blue-eyed rasbora is not so common.

You can check this site for pics

----------


## Earth

pipsqueak, I am not sure how many lampeyes and mosquito rasbora i have to keep to make them school. I will probably buy 5-6 more of each specie. Currently i only have 3 lampeyes n 2 mosq rasbora. That is why i am trying to get more for them to school and also to make the tank more interesting to look at.  :Smile:  

hwchoy, the mosquito rasbora i am referring to is &amp;quot;Boraras brigittae&amp;quot;.
can see it from this link http://www.aquajapan.com/encyc/carp/...a-index_e.html and choose &amp;quot;Boraras brigittae&amp;quot;.

The lampeye I am referring to is the real one. So far, I haven't seen it in any LFS in the western part of Singapore. My current lampeyes were bought from Changi, very far from where I stay.

----------


## hwchoy

haven't seen the brigittae for some time. one good place may be Choong Sua at Bk Timah Plaza.

Lampeye is not particularly rare, I think Ben TB also have them regularly.

For such small fishes, probably a school of at least 10?

----------


## kenny

my old mosquito rasboras school together even when there were inly 2 of them..
really nice....
now i have about 10 of them, from C328 . not sure now still have anot,
good luck, if find them must inform hor ~  :Razz:

----------


## Earth

Currently, I only have 2 mosquito rasboras. They do swim together.. but too little.. not nice.  :Smile: 

Tomorrow I will be going to Qian Hu. Hope they still have it. Will let you know the outcome of my venture... hehe

----------


## Earth

Just came back from Qian Hu. Sorry to say that there is no mosquito rasbora being sold there. However, they opened up another huge gallery to display and sell fishes. The store for selling equipments is also re-allocated. They have a wide range of products now. However, with all these changes, most of the fishes are selling at a much higher price than before. Equipments are also more expensive. Only good thing is that they have a lot of fishes which you can't find in a neighbourhood LFS....

----------


## NinjaFly

Hi Earth,

If you are looking for those lamp-eyes in the west, you can try visiting C328 (Clementi) or Soon Heng 88 Aquariam (Henderson). They do carry them very often as I always see them stocked in their tanks.

As for Mostiquoes Rasboras, try Ben in Tiong Bahru Market. I have bought from there before or you can try Gen-X at Clementi. But these fish aren't really common in normal LFS so you will have to try your luck as you may have to wait for their next batch when they are available.

Cheers!

----------


## cyberjoe

Anybody got picture of this &amp;quot;Mosquito Rasbora&amp;quot;

----------


## hwchoy

look under Boraras brigittae

----------

